
Uber will soon joins unprofitable companies worth more than $50B - ausbah
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/27/uber-one-of-only-3-unprofitable-companies-worth-more-than-50-billion.html
======
ausbah
>This is Uber’s central challenge as it moves from the cozy confines of the
Bay Area, where venture capital and private equity firms fund futuristic
projects, to the rigors of Wall Street, populated by more risk averse mutual
funds and wealth managers focused on financial performance. The latter group
has never seen anything like Uber — a company that’s already valued as a
screaming success even though the business model remains very much a work in
progress.

A subtle but interesting and informative perspective on how two different
groups view these new class of well established, former unicorn start ups.

